# Monarch lft tickets



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

You can always get a discounted ticket if someone has a season pass. I believe $48 instead of the $60. Your friends could just ask anyone walking by, with a pass, to help them out.

CB is bad ass, but it sucks to only get 4.5" in the last 7 days when Monarch got close to 50" ! Gotta love the Monarch cloud effect FTW!


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.....somesnowhere, thanks for that tip... I know about this one, and that cold pass holder get three free days there.... I've heard it been fun there but it is awfully flat there.... The snow falls there though!!!!.... We got more than 4.5" out of that system..... Anyhow, I'm on injured reserve and can't ski shit right now......PRAY FOR SNOW.... Milo 420 cb.... Ps. CB MTN will eat you if you let it.....


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

There are usually pretty good deals on here:

Monarch Mountain, CO - Monarch Mountain 1 Day Lift Tickets

although it doesn't look like they got much for discounts for March...

The Gems card gives you $10 off each ticket and a free ticket in April.... for $10 (it's also got some other really good deals on it)

Colorado Gems Card | Colorado Ski Country USA

It also looks like Shell is still doing their buy 1 get 1 deal when you purchase 10 gallons of gas:

SKI FREE® Free Lift Ticket with Shell Fuel Purchase

nearly everything is blacked out starting March 9th for Spring Break though.

By far the best way to go is to get some comps from an employee, but I don't know many employees that are on here, and the one's I know have gave most of their tickets away over the last few days... hope that helps.


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

Check Liftopia - Lift Tickets Online - Discount Ski Lift Tickets. I heard you can get midweek tickets for $41.


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

CB is a better mountain when they have snow but the people like Milo suck. Stay there don't ruin Monarch


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

10+ gallons of gas at shell gets ya 2 for 1


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

Tele-axel said:


> 10+ gallons of gas at shell gets ya a free ticket


Edited for accuracy, apparently it's a free ticket not a 2fer.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude, it's 2 tickets for the price of one - not a freebie 

"Purchase one full-price adult lift ticket and receive a second for FREE."

I have many of these vouchers already.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Does anybody read a thread before posting? Multiple suggestions for liftopia and the Shell 2 for 1. Good work, everybody.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Plan to ski Monday, 3/4.

Would someone like to share a 2-for-1 with me?


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like it could be a good day. I plan on being there. If the twofer doesn't work, we could arrange a meet and I'll buddy pass you. Call me
zipbak


----------



## dmateer1 (Aug 16, 2012)

shell gas staions are indeed a good bet, and if you have a CB pass, you get, (i believe,) 10, 35 dollar tickets to monarch. Iteach ski school there and someone is always talking making a trip over there


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

I was told today that the Salida gas stations were opt out by monarchs Greg Ralph because Salida locals were taking advantage of it. Only BV stations. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

no Salida stations on the list.
SKI FREE® Free Lift Ticket with Shell Fuel Purchase


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

psu96 said:


> I was told today that the Salida gas stations were opt out by monarchs Greg Ralph because Salida locals were taking advantage of it. Only BV stations. Anyone know if this is true?


I can't verify, but it sounds about right. Greg is a pompous prick who wont let anybody have any fun


----------



## nmriverguide (Jun 29, 2009)

*Shell Deal*

The Johnson Village Shell is the closest that is participating.


----------

